# Found a seed in my bud I harvested



## TentFarmer (Aug 21, 2008)

But they were all female plants.  So i know that means at least one flower went male.

Is this seed viable or just plain ****?

Thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a hermie.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 21, 2008)

ya the plant most likely went through some source of stress, minimal light/ water, maybe to much water etc. which caused the plant to grow atleast one male bud which pollinated the female bud. the seed should be very viable. depending on the strain its possible that u created a feminized seed


----------



## SwisherSweets (Aug 21, 2008)

plant the seed to make some weed.. if you know.. it will grow.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

* :farm: once, I had a couple seeds in a harvest, I too thought they went hermie, but I guess I just had a couple pollen grains from the previous generation when I cut a couple males.  I regenerated those nepalese plants and never could get them to go hermie.  the seeds were viable and produced a pretty good harvest by themselves in a later grow, 2 were female, 1 was male :hubba: *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2008)

I just think that unless you are pretty sure this was germinated by pollen from an unknown male, you should trash can it.  Consider, too, that the unknown pollen donor could be from feral hemp or a large low grade gorilla grow.  

IMO, seeds are just not that expensive--so why take the chance with a real unknown.  Five or ten bucks for a seed that can produce something worth $500- $1000 is not too bad in my view.  Anyone with a decent indoor space has spent thousands to set it up, spends hundreds to keep it going--electricity, nutes, supplies, etc.  Why scrimp when it comes to one of the most important things in your grow--good genetics?


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 24, 2008)

hemp goddess makes a very good point


----------



## andy52 (Aug 24, 2008)

i agree 100%.at least we hope we are getting what we pay for.never know,do ya?but it eases the mind.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 24, 2008)

i read some where awhile back that some times a female plant will produce a seed and that seed is said to be truely female... don't know but i did read that some where on the net....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 24, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i read some where awhile back that some times a female plant will produce a seed and that seed is said to be truely female... don't know but i did read that some where on the net....


 
ohhh... well if you saw it on the 'net... it *must* be true....  

LOL...just bug'n, man


----------



## ambush (Aug 30, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> plant the seed to make some weed.. if you know.. it will grow.



i just like the saying, but i also think that hempgodess makes a good point.. so just re arrange the saying,

if you know, plant the seed make some weed, it will grow..

im gonna use that as a quote... if you object pm me,


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya the plant most likely went through some source of stress, minimal light/ water, maybe to much water etc. which caused the plant to grow atleast one male bud which pollinated the female bud. the seed should be very viable. depending on the strain its possible that u created a feminized seed


That process describes the creation of hermies... NOT femmed seed.


----------

